# Introduction



## deadred (Jun 4, 2011)

Greetings guys/gals!

Me: 35 y/o male, been exercising off/on most of my life.  More on the off side of it but I'm fixing that ratio now.  Recently went from 240 down to 190 - shed lots of inches from the waist and have adjusted my workout regiment to lifting.

I'm hear to learn and educate myself past what little bit I think I know now.

Looking forward to everything.

-lrrb


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*lrredbeard* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Freeway (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## deadred (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for greetings!


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 6, 2011)

welcome


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------

